# Pellet variety for red devils



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

I've only fed my red devil hikari cichlid gold pellets since I got him at about 4 inches. He's now about 10 inches. I feed him 22-28 medium sized pellets every morning once a day. I've tried feeding frozen bloodworms and freeze dried krill without any success. So I think I'm probably better off just sticking with pellets.

But I would like to add more variety with pellets. What other hikari cichlid pellets would you suggest I try to feed my red devil that I would have success with? Or any other food that you think my red devil would most likely eat?


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid pellets are comparable/some would say better. :thumb: 
I use both.


----------



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

Bearbear said:


> New Life Spectrum Cichlid pellets are comparable/some would say better. :thumb:
> I use both.


Which flavors with hikari and new life spectrum for a red devil?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

If you want to go with variety I wouldn't do it through pellets.
I would feed krill or some other frozen shrimp/seafood.
Your RD should take anything like scallops, shrimp, silversides etc.

The thing with pellets is you are going to have multiple opened containers.
This means nutritional value will be lost since the seal has been removed.
Stick to one complete high quality food as a staple and throw in the occasional curve ball to treat your fish and you.
Hand feeding is always a fun experience. :thumb:


----------



## FIN01 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would figure out something else he likes other than pellets like mentioned above. Omega one has a few good freeze dried products that work well for my rd/midas. If you really want a second pellet, then find something quite a bit different. I find all of the brands to have essentially the same ingredients when it comes to premium cichlid pellets. Maybe get a pellet that is more veggie based like something for african cichlids, or maybe something like hikari massivore would be a good treat.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I concur with the frozen (thawed) shrimp/krill suggestion. If your RD is of the orange/red color morph, you will notice the color intensify within a few weeks of regular feeding.


----------



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

smellsfishy1 said:


> If you want to go with variety I wouldn't do it through pellets.
> I would feed krill or some other frozen shrimp/seafood.
> Your RD should take anything like scallops, shrimp, silversides etc.
> 
> ...


I tried freeze dried krill but not frozen krill. It didn't eat freeze dried krill. Do you think it would like frozen krill?

I've tried frozen brine shrimp and frozen bloodworms and it would not eat it.

When you say scallops, shrimp and silversides do you mean the kind at the grocery store?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

my RD doesnt take freeze dried krill as well. You can go to the grocery store and see whats on special at the time, like someone previously mentioned, shrimp scallops etc.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I find that frozen seems to be accepted much more than freeze dried.
You may find these results to be consistent with your RD.
Blood worms and brine shrimp are too small, your RD could swallow whole blocks just to get a taste.

You will find that larger cichlids really enjoy fresh/frozen seafood.
In the past I always fed krill, regular shrimp, scallops and silversides.
They will literally jump out of the water for these food items.
Those hand feedings were always a good time, I miss them...
I think I'm going to get a wet pet this week. :lol:


----------



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

smellsfishy1 said:


> I find that frozen seems to be accepted much more than freeze dried.
> You may find these results to be consistent with your RD.
> Blood worms and brine shrimp are too small, your RD could swallow whole blocks just to get a taste.
> 
> ...


When you fed krill, regular shrimp, scallops and silversides, were they raw or cooked?

Would an aquarium store sell these or do I need to go to a grocery store?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

You can feed either raw or cooked....raw is much more nutritious, but you have to cut smaller pieces. I feed my RD frozen Krill from the aquarium store, or pieces of shrimp from the grocery store---I use whatever is on sale. I thaw the krill/shrimp before feeding.

And even though my RD will eat freeze dried krill, she much prefers the frozen. Also, my other fish that won't eat freeze-dried, will eat frozen.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I have fed both raw and cooked, just make sure there is nothing added like spices, colors, or enhancers.
For our fish it is better raw since cooking will guarantee some nutritional loss but this depends on method and length of cooking.
Krill and silversides are available at the LFS, try a small bag and see how your fish responds.

Just by chance I dropped in some scallops and shrimp as I was making dinner one night and my guys were loving life.
The shrimp were precooked type but the scallops were raw.
I say go to the grocery store and feed yourself and your fish. :thumb:


----------



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

Well I bought some frozen krill at the fish syore yesterday. I thawed out a oiece in a cup of cool water for 10 minutes before dumping it in the tank. My red devil didn't even go near it. But he's still eating his cichlid gold pellets every morning.

When I get around to it I'll have to get some shrimp from the grocery store. But so far I don't have any faith that he'll eat anything but pellets. So far I've tried frozen brine shrimp, frozen bloodworms, frozen krill, and freeze dried krill with no luck.


----------



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

uncleholmes said:


> Well I bought some frozen krill at the fish store yesterday. I thawed out a piece in a cup of cool water for 10 minutes before dumping it in the tank. My red devil didn't even go near it. But he's still eating his cichlid gold pellets every morning.
> 
> When I get around to it I'll have to get some shrimp from the grocery store. But so far I don't have any faith that he'll eat anything but pellets. So far I've tried frozen brine shrimp, frozen bloodworms, frozen krill, and freeze dried krill with no luck.


I fed my red devil some shrimp from the grocery store tonight. He wouldn't even go near it. So what snack should I try next?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you feed your RD floating or sinking pellets??


----------



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

sjwrx said:


> Do you feed your RD floating or sinking pellets??


I feed him hikari cichlid gold floating pellets.


----------

